# Video of my fern attempt - help!



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I've been getting used to my Expobar DB and now seem to be getting decent consistent microfoam, but for the life of me I just can't seem to get the right technique for the pour in the cup.

I've done a quick video (see below) - and this is pretty typical of what I pour every day. Although out of shot I've also left the steaming of the milk in the video at the start so you can hear how much air i'm putting in to the milk too.

The pour is at 55 seconds on the video.

Any thoughts? Help!

Thanks


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Sounds to me like the air-sucking phase is very short, 2 seconds? Also try to pour the last bit more into the center of the cup

But it doesn't look that terrible


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Your milk looks good, the only thing I do different is have the milk in the jug and in the fridge keeping as cool as possible. This helps when steaming. So it's just technique. Have a go at just pouring a heart to begin with and try and fill the cup by the end of the pour, then progress from there. Good luck


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Slow down a bit. Work at the center of the cup. Those are the big two.

Possibly start with a greater angle as you begin to mark the crema then roll it off.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Obnic said:


> Slow down a bit. Work at the center of the cup. Those are the big two.
> 
> Possibly start with a greater angle as you begin to mark the crema then roll it off.


Thanks - will give it a go. I think slowing down a bit is the key, not sure why I feel the need to rush it!!


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Another tip is, at the end of the pour, slow the flow and lift the jug back up higher to draw the finishing line through the middle - this should stop you dragging the rest of the pattern along with it and get more of a fine line down the middle.


----------



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm not great the fern, but do the heart and have experimented lots.

I agree with the last statement, at the end you don't raise enough and push a snail/slug white trail through your pattern.

You're also rushing at the end to try and prevent the trail. Go higher before cutting the pattern at the end then go forward to cut the art. That would have given you a decent heart/cut.

I'm not great at the fern, but can do quite good hearts. But I have noticed there is a balance between height, speed and wiggle to get the correct ripple effect.

You struggling to get a lot of ripples and it's coming out a little bit glooply, but the milk looks thin enough:

Either flick your wiggle more left and right.

Or go slightly higher when pouring to prevent buildup of white on the surface.

Or pour more milk out faster to force the white down the mug.

But I would focus on the heart first. It's easier and very similar. It has all the same moves except the moving backwards.

Start slightly back center (which is actually where you currently are pouring to begin with in the video).

You can choose to wiggle for a wavey looking fern heart, or just pour normally to get a solid white heart.

Then lift up high, and then cut the pattern forward. The higher you lift, the more of the pattern you will cut.

I would do a solid white heart to get the cutting action nailed (make sure you don't drag the heart forward, but cut it in half).

Then practice a wiggle/ripple heart or go straight for the fern.

Good luck and have fun


----------

